# what are the best deals for a canon 6D?



## slava00 (Aug 7, 2013)

where can i get the best deal on a fully functional, new or nearly new Canon 6D? BH Photo and other places retail at $1,999 while some shops on ebay sell for $1600~. KEH also sells "Like New" (at 97-99% of mint condition) for $1750~ out the door. I also cannot tell if the ones on ebay are grey market, but ultimately I do not want to have to deal with a faulty product. Is it worth getting a grey market or used camera? Do you happen to know of any vendors you or your colleagues had good experiences with? or do you happen to know a good way to save on a brand new retail?

thank you in advance for all your help!


----------



## eswebster (Aug 7, 2013)

Recently there was a post for a 6D + 24-105mm L + canon printer for $1999... from B+H but you have to wait for a $400 mail in rebate.  Others may be able to find that link for you.  The deal is good through september if i remember correctly.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2013)

Buy refurbished if you want a warranty. Buy used if you want to save even more $$$'s.
As new as the 6D is it still sells for a premium to take advantage of early adopters.

You can compare new, used, refurbished offers here - Canon EOS 6D 20.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only)
Note the price range of the 3 options is quite narrow.


----------



## brunerww (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi slava - You´re right - that $1499 6D from BigValue via eBay appears to be a very good deal and has a 30 day return period, but it is grey market.  Not worth shipping it to Asia for warranty service, in my view.

That said, there´s nothing wrong with a brand new Canon 6D with a 1 year US warranty for $1689 from a store with 100% positive feedback. Hard to beat that at Amazon, B&H, or Adorama.

Hope that´s helpful!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Bulb (Aug 8, 2013)

eswebster said:


> Recently there was a post for a 6D + 24-105mm L + canon printer for $1999... from B+H but you have to wait for a $400 mail in rebate.  Others may be able to find that link for you.  The deal is good through september if i remember correctly.



Right you are. Except they raised the price a little bit. (Link: Canon EOS 6D DSLR Camera with 24-105mm Lens and Inkjet Printer)

You get a Canon 6D, 24-105mm f/4L, PIXMA PRO-100, printer paper (ooh), and 16GB SD card for $2600 with a $400 rebate. 

So if you're in need of a lens (or, heck, a printer) then it's well worth the $2200. If you just need the body then the eBay links brunerww posted will be just as good.


----------



## dfranks04 (Aug 16, 2013)

FYI.. I purchased the 6d bundle from B&H and couldn't be happier. GREAT camera and the "kit" lens is fantastic. I was silly enough to believe that I would just sell the printer to recoup a little money but after printing off a few pictures I was amazed with the quality and its now sitting on my desk being used ALOT! I hate mail in rebates but actually received mine very fast and with no problems. 8^)  ENJOY!


----------



## eswebster (Aug 16, 2013)

Its a great bundle, hell of a deal.  You'll be happy with it for a long time.


----------

